# The Care of Outdoor Rabbits



## LukeMeister (Oct 21, 2015)

LukeMeister submitted a new resource:

The Care of Outdoor Rabbits - This is how I care for my rabbits outside.



> NOTE: These instructions are for outdoor rabbits not indoor.
> 
> Are they right for you?
> When you decide to get rabbits, you must first consider some things - Where will you house them? Do you have the time? Have you considered that rabbits can live up to 10 years? If you answer "yes" to all these questions then you can continue.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 21, 2015)

Good article


----------



## LukeMeister (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks. I stayed up till 3 in the morning writing it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow, I might write another soon but I won't stay up that late


----------



## LukeMeister (Oct 21, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wow, I might write another soon but I won't stay up that late


XD


----------



## ChickenMomma91 (Mar 18, 2016)

Just wanna point a grammar oops 

" but do sometimes do live"

It's in the additional notes


----------



## LukeMeister (Mar 19, 2016)

Oops! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Kaiote (May 10, 2016)

This was really  helpful. Im completely new to rabbits and this was a fun and informative read! Thanks so much


----------



## LukeMeister (May 10, 2016)

Great! You're welcome!


----------



## MtViking (May 24, 2020)

Great article. Just a heads up females can be very territorial too. You are right that two females can definitely live together better than two males but you should be careful keeping two rabbits in the same cage once they start to mature they can have some drag out fights. I am by no means an expert I’ve only been breeding rabbits for a little bit but I’ve heard some horror stories. Even my girls can get a little feisty at times. I don’t keep any of my mature breeders in the same enclosure. They’re in the same hutch but are divided to keep everyone safe. They can also do remarkably well in cold weather. It’s gets below zero here in the winter, and as long as I block the wind and snow from getting into the hutch they do great. I do have heated water bottles and provide lots of clean straw everyday as well as give them little boxes to huddle in on the really cold nights.


----------



## Tygrace (May 27, 2020)

Thank you for your article!  I have an enclosure that is 1 1/2 to 2 acres.  I have 6 goats in the pen and a small barn. The enclosure is safe, as it has fencing on the ground 1 foot out so nothing can dig in and the fence is 8 feet high.  Can I have free range bunnies in there?


----------

